

Amplification Hell: 14 UDP Protocols and amplification factors up to 4670 [pdf] - jldugger
http://www.internetsociety.org/sites/default/files/01_5.pdf

======
jldugger
TL;DR: NTP is the worst, but not the only offender. I personally find it
slightly curious that attackers gravitated to NTP so quickly...

